

Ask HN: Recommendations for a good immigration lawyer in the Bay Area? - anon0520

I've used SearchYC and read the Ask YC archives quite extensively, but I haven't run across many actual recommendations.<p>I'm exploring/trying to understand my options for working in the US.  As a Canadian citizen, the easiest option by far would be a TN1 visa, but where's the fun in that ;)  I want to explore startup or freelance avenues for working in the Bay Area.<p>I have a couple of possible tools available - an existing semi-established Canadian corporation, and US residents who have my absolute trust (up for starting a company together, etc.)<p>At the very least, I would want a good lawyer who fully understands and can clearly explain the options available to me.  Ideally, I could find someone who has successfully found creative solutions in the past, and whose first answer won't be "you can't do that" (I guess the lawyer equivalent of a hacker).  It's hard to find that on Google, and I have a lot of respect for this community's recommendations.<p>If you've successfully used an immigration lawyer in either the Bay Area or Toronto, I would really appreciate your recommendations.  Thanks.<p>(posting this as anon to avoid any possible legal or employer ramifications of seeking this advice - you never know.)
======
pg
Most YC startups use Chris Wright:

<http://www.thewrightlawfirm.com/WrightLaw/Default.aspx>

He seems really good.

------
jabrams
I am a fellow Canadian living in Silicon Valley and San Francisco for many
years now. I highly recommend this small San Jose firm which helped me get my
green card.

<http://www.schwerinandsumcadlaw.com/>

------
ojbyrne
Good luck. From my experience (and I don't really mean to be snarky) you'll
need it.

My TN stay in the bay area was handled by this company:
<http://www.jewellfirm.com/>

